# Travel to La Manga



## 107688 (Oct 16, 2007)

I am traveling down to LA MANGA to the C &CC ralley, on the 27 or 28 of December 07, i am in a hymer, i was thinking if anyone else was going we could join up and travel down together for company and security.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi trampus

First a welcome to MotorhomrFacts and on making that important initial post.
We made that same journey to La Manga and the C&C rally about 5 years ago. Although travelling with a companion mh would have been good, we never felt in any way threatened during the trip there or back.

The biggest problem was the shortness of daylight hours and the need to look for somewhere to overnight before it got too dark.

I hope you enjoy your trip.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Good afternoon, Trampus, and welcome to MotorhomeFacts  

I'll move this thread into the Continental Touring section - it may be more relevant and get more views and, hopefully, response :wink:

Gerald


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Trampus, I am going down to La Manga on 13 Dec to the same rally. Will look you up during the rally.
Ian


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Sorry you have not yet found anyone going down to La Manga at the same time as yourselves.
Maybe a member who hasn't been on line during the day may see your request.

Mind you, there are a number of different routes you can take.


----------



## 107688 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks to all for the replys, and reassurance. Ian i will be arriving on the 30th Dec (i hope) i have a HYMER 584 part reg no 07 BZO will look out for you.

Maurice


----------

